# Gormley pressing for open bank inquiry



## canicemcavoy (19 Jan 2010)

Hopefully Gormley is sincere about this and it's not the Greens going through the motions:

[broken link removed]

The already cynical public will have absolutely no stomach for a cover-up. The various reasons for having private inquiries - for example, to protect the names of victims as in the Murphy inquiry - have no bearing here.


----------

